# Pressemeldung DAV



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2005)

*DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.*
*PRESSEMITTEILUNG *
Nr. 7 / 2005 

Berlin, 31. Oktober 2005

DAV-Hauptversammlung 2005

Schon fast traditionell kamen die Delegierten der DAV-Landes- und Spezialverbände am 29. Oktober im Kongresshotel in Berlin-Rahnsdorf zur diesjährigen Hauptversammlung zusammen. Mit besonderer Freude begrüßten die Teilnehmer den Präsidenten Marcel Ordan und Pierre Biever vom Angelweltverband C.I.P.S. 

In seinem Grußwort gab Marcel Ordan u. a. Anstöße zum Nachdenken, ob es wirklich richtig sei, jeden geangelten Fisch zu töten. Außerdem gab er Ausblicke auf Schwerpunkte in der zukünftigen Arbeit und Entwicklung des Weltverbandes. 

So soll in den nächsten Jahren

-	die Zusammenarbeit mit allen internationalen Organisationen gefördert werden, die sich gleich der C.I.P.S. für einen nachhaltigen Umwelt- und Fischartenschutz einsetzen;

-	die Versinnbildlichung von guter Sportfischerei und der C.I.P.S. in den Medien erreicht werden, um u. a. deutlich zu machen, dass das weltweite Stelldichein von Anglerinnen und Anglern eine hohe soziale Komponente ist, die nicht vernachlässigt werden darf;

-	die Arbeit der nationalen Verbände unterstützt werden, die insbesondere die Jugend z. B. durch Angelschulen fördern.

Bei der Verwirklichung  dieser Ziele sieht Marcel Ordan den DAV als wichtigen und verlässlichen Partner an. 

Nicht zuletzt forderte der C.I.P.S.-Präsident, den Anglerverbänden mehr Verantwortung bei der Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern einzuräumen und kritisierte das ständige Hineinreden von diversen Beamten, die nicht in jedem Fall mit viel Sachverstand um die Komplexität der Angelegenheit gesegnet sind. 

Als letzten Punkt hob er die Aufnahme der C.I.P.S. in die AGFIS hervor, weil damit zum ersten Mal die Sportfischerei als vollwertiger Sport anerkannt worden ist.

Im Rechenschaftsbericht des Präsidiums, der wegen Erkrankung des DAV-Präsidenten von Werner Steffens verlesen wurde, stellte Bernd Mikulin noch einmal die Bedeutung der nachhaltigen Förderung aller statuaren Ziele des DAV dar. Insgesamt zog das Präsidium eine deutliche Bilanz guter Arbeit im Jahre 2005 sowie für die gesamte Wahlperiode. Ferner versprach das Präsidium, die Verbandsbeiträge stabil zu halten und insbesondere den Castingsport zu unterstützen. Das fand u. a. im langanhaltenden Beifall bei der Ehrung der Mannschaft, die bei der Senioren-Weltmeisterschaft erfolgreich teilgenommen hatte, seine Bestätigung. 

Die Delegierten forderten mit der Zustimmung zum Bericht des Präsidiums zugleich eine Harmonisierung der Fischereigesetzgebung in Deutschland, das Kormoranproblem offensiv anzupacken und somit den Vernichtungsdruck gegenüber den Fischbeständen auf 10 Prozent zu reduzieren, Kleinwasserkraftanlagen bis zu 500 Kilowatt ersatzlos abzubauen bzw. keine neuen in dieser Größenordnung mehr zu genehmigen, beim Schutz des Aales den Gedanken eines zeitlichen Fangverbotes von 15 Tagen im Monat fallen zu lassen und schließlich alle Barrieren für ausländische Angelgäste niederzureißen.

Nach intensiver Diskussion wurde die Satzung des DAV neugefasst. Dabei ist besonders bemerkenswert, dass ab 2006 die Hauptversammlung jeweils im 1. Halbjahr stattfinden wird.

Zum Abschluss der Hauptversammlung fanden dann noch die Neuwahlen zum Präsidium und der Kassenprüfer statt. Bernd Mikulin und die übrigen Präsidiumsmitglieder wurden in ihren Ämtern bestätigt. Als Novum wird es ab sofort einen Referenten für Behindertensport im DAV-Präsidium geben. In das Amt wurde Hans-Peter Weineck aus Sachsen-Anhalt gewählt. 

In seinem Schlusswort hob der 1. Vizepräsident Werner Steffens hervor, dass alles in allem verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben vor dem DAV stehen; dem wolle sich das neue Präsidium stellen. Denn der DAV ist Heimat für Tausende, die Gefallen an einem lebendigen Hobby haben und trotz Hartz IV dem Verband die Stange halten.

Abschließend dankte er noch einmal von Herzen allen Anglerinnen und Anglern, den Gästen - an der Spitze Marcel Ordan - , den Verantwortlichen und Mitgliedern in den Vereinen für ihre unermüdliche Arbeit zum Wohle des Angelns und des Gemeinwohls sowie für die Leistungen im Natur- und Artenschutz.


Das neu gewählte Präsidium und die Kassenprüfer des DAV



Präsident:		Bernd Mikulin


Vizepräsident für Gewässer und Naturschutz:	Prof. Dr. Werner Steffens
(1. Stellvertreter)

Vizepräsident für Jugend und Sport: 		Hans Kemp


Vizepräsident für Finanzen:		Hans-Rainer Ullrich
(Schatzmeister)

Schriftführerin: 		Astrid Bloch


Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit:		Gunter Hänel


Referent für Gewässer und Naturschutz:		Dr. Thomas Meinelt


Referent für Castingsport:		Dieter Gottschall


Referent für Angeln:			Friedel Richter


Referent für Jugendfragen und Ausbildung:	Peter Wetzel


Referent für Meeresangeln:		Kurt Muskat


Referent für Behindertensport:		Hans-Peter Weineck


Kassenprüfer:		Horst Reimer
		Detlef Schmidt
		Hans-Günter Schwitalla
		Dr. Hubert Waldheim



Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

Hier kann man kommentieren und diskutieren


----------

